# Frequency of NREMT exam



## eprex (Dec 9, 2012)

I had a few questions that a brief search didn't answer, and since my eyes are about to bleed from staring at the screen I've stopped searching the NREMT website.

How often is the exam offered? Do spots fill up quickly if at all? How early should one register?

Thank you kindly!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 9, 2012)

All depends on the testing facility. My local facility tests year round. Normally spots don't fill up too quick but that could just be dependent on the area (the testing facilities test more then just NREMT). As early as you can/want.


----------



## Wolves (Dec 9, 2012)

If you're looking for BLS practical testing, the NREMT website is absolutely useless. EMT-B practical testing is coordinated by the state Dept. of EMS, and they should have a list of testing places and dates. I think you have to register 15 days in advance, but it would be a good idea to get it done a bit before then.

For the written exam, scheduling is done through Pearson VUE and not NREMT. They give you a particular time when you can come in.


----------



## eprex (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys.

I'm curious because the MCAT was super annoying regarding when it was offered and the rate at which the seats filled up. Sounds like this is a little more easy going.


----------

